# Goat Milk or Milk Replacer for  lamb



## ladyfarmer10 (Jul 5, 2011)

I had a ewe lamb twins sat. morning,the ewe lamb I going to have to pull the ewe does not have enough to feed both,so i  will leave the ram lamb on her.Can i feed the lamb goat milk or do i need to get milk replacer.thank you


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Jul 5, 2011)

I personally would use milk replacer, but I have heard of some who use goat milk.  Sheep milk has higher fat and protein content than goat milk, and the sheep milk replacer would better match sheep milk.


----------



## ladyfarmer10 (Jul 5, 2011)

OK. Are there any spefic(sp?) brands


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Jul 5, 2011)

It depends on your area.  Some brands are sold in certain places.  The main thing to look for in a milk replacer is that it's an all-milk protein replacer, no soy junk.  I feed Hubbard now if I have a bottle baby.  I've fed Land O'Lakes in the past with good results.


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Jul 5, 2011)

Oh, and if you're going to keep the ewe lamb for breeding I'd keep the ewe lamb on her and pull the ram.    They always do better on mom.


----------



## rockdoveranch (Jul 5, 2011)

I know people who use goat milk, but we have always used milk replacer.  

We use Purina's Land O Lakes ProNurse and have always been happy with it.  In fact, the ewe lamb we are bottle feeding right now as a milk goiter just like the rest of the lambs.  

This has nothing to do with your question, but I love the smell of the milk replacer and I find it to be very soothing.  Too bad there are not candles with the same smell.


----------



## ladyfarmer10 (Jul 5, 2011)

Thanks for the replies.I got the replacer,and im having to tube feed the little ewe,and will be bottle feeding the little ram,the ewe will not let him nurse.
thanks again


----------

